# Master Beekeeping Certification.



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, and they all have their own tests.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

contact your local ag extension agent for your states requirements.

also check with local bee clubs.

G3


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I should have stated that Master Beekeeping Certification seems to be controlled by a university in each state and they have exams. NC Master's program is under NC State. Anyone can take the program but you have to actually go to NC State for each test.

Thinking about taking they course on-line. Should have plenty of time during my surgery rehab.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Many States do not have a Master Beekeeper program, Maine, NH, VT, MA included. 
That's where the Eastern Apicultural Society comes in. 
EAS certifies Master Beekeepers at the annual conference in August. 
find out more about that at www.[B]easternapiculture[/B].org/

-Erin


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

not trying to high jack this post but....

USC here is TN program if you have not seen it

http://bees.tennessee.edu/beemaster.htm

G3


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I took their introductory course in Lebanon this year. Plan on taking others as they are offered. But it seems that at the moment, there is no clear BeeMaster program/curriculum. At least, not that I have seen or heard.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have not checked into it at all. What did you think of the course you took?

G3


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

have you looked into the TAEP funding? there are some pretty good things in there for beeks.

http://www.tennessee.gov/agriculture/enhancement/prod_divers.html

It is over for this year but I think it will be funded for next year.

G3


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> Many States do not have a Master Beekeeper program... VT...included.


Vermont kicked off their MBC this year at the summer meeting. Yes, there is a test to pass. Also a community service provision.


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

What program would "ya'll" consider the most comprehensive and respected Master Beekeeping Program?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

shawnd said:


> So, what does it take to become a certified master beekeeper? Does each state have their own certification?


You should know that being a "Certified Master Beekeeper" is completely functionless. Its just another plaque to hang over you desk. Kind of like my degree.


----------



## JonEdangerousli (May 8, 2007)

dbest said:


> Its just another plaque to hang over you desk. Kind of like my degree.


Do you have a degree in computer networking?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Nope, Associates in heavy equipment, diesel Tech. Although fun to wave around when I'm arguing trucks...its still useless.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

G3farms said:


> I have not checked into it at all. What did you think of the course you took?
> 
> G3


The course was interesting and I learned a few things. 

t:

Taking this course is mandatory to be able to apply for the TAEP. (At least it is for the 50% aide through TAEP!)

I plan on applying for the TAEP in 2010. The only problem with the program is that you cannot apply until sometime in June/July. By that time you are through the major part of beekeeping and expenses. So basically, 2010 TAEP is to help you for 2011. 

They use to allow the building/purchase of a honey house under TAEP but no longer as too many beeks were getting the funding only to use it to make play houses for their kids. I asked why punish everone when you can severly punish the guilty? The response was, that's the way it is.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

WG Bee Farm said:


> What program would "ya'll" consider the most comprehensive and respected Master Beekeeping Program?


 
I have heard good things about the NC State program and the program in GA. Not sure it the GA program is part of UGA or another university. One of the beeks in our club has just completed or completing the GA program.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

> Do you have a degree in computer networking?


You mean you have one too? Mine was based on Novell Netware. 

Big Bear


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

USCBeeMan,
The NC tests can also be taken at the state bee meetings in the spring and summer and I am guessing but I would think they would also be given at the EAS which will be in Boone NC 2010. 
Our local club gave us the certified test but I took the others at the state meetings. I have also heard that SC has classes to prepare you for passing the tests or you can just study on your own, of course passing the test is only part of the journey, there are public service credits and subspecialties to complete. 

March 5-6, 2010 Spring Meeting in Lumberton,North Carolina Robeson Community College
August 2-6, 2010 -- Eastern Apiculture Society meets in Boone, NC


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Michael Palmer said:


> Also a community service provision.


Does volunteer swarm removal count?


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Several of us (including me) just passed the Qualified Beekeeper in the State of Virginia.. the only level for which there is a test at present. 

See for more info on the test: 
http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

>>>You should know that being a "Certified Master Beekeeper" is completely functionless. Its just another plaque to hang over you desk...

It also provides a hook and line to pull you into all the 'volunteer' work that Mike Palmer mentioned. Not just to get the certification but on-going.

My wife volunteers me for enough jobs that I did not really want to have on my to-do list.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Given how many places are coming up with anti beekeeping ordinances including my own county in which we spent an entire year working to finally pass more friendly beekeeping zoning, the certification is a help to our credibility to keep managed hives. I think many of us view these certifications as more useful to the non beekeeping public world.

As for community service, IMHO the way I look at that is either that is a core value and part of your make up, or it isn't. Everyone I know involved in teaching and educating about beekeeping and/or doing these beekeeping certifications either at the State level or at EAS are already doing lots of community service in the beekeeping world - it is just part of what they are already doing, not some additional requirement. 

For our own State, I have already met the Masters level community service requirements before the guidelines were ever even published just from doing what comes naturally in my hobby beekeeping life and involvement in my club.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Karla, 

I agree with everything you say. In addition, having the certification would also improve your position for selling nucs, queens or packages to other beekeepers.

I just like to pull my own strings. I have done quite a few different types of 'certifications' over the years for my work and found that the certification process does require a lot of study/work outside my main area of interest. Luckily, the Virginia Master Beekeeper program requirements are broad enough that one does not necessarliy have to become expert in every minute facet of beekeeping. One can choose to be just a general practioner.


----------



## shawnd (Oct 15, 2006)

*What about Michigan?*

Thanks for all the replies everyone. What about Michigan? Can you take a master Certification in another state and stilll be a certified master beekeeper in your own state?
I think becoming a certified master beekeeper is a invaluable venture.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: What about Michigan?*



shawnd said:


> I think becoming a certified master beekeeper is a invaluable venture.


I don't undestand. I've never worked with a "master beekeeper" that was of any use in a bee yard.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

What use is Master Beekeeping Certification, collage diploma, or other certificate showing specialized training? 

I like to think it shows that the holder has the ability to learn. And, if experiencing a new situation they are willing to study it and learn how to deal with it.

Why get certified? Again this will vary with the individual. Some do it for their own ego, some for bragging rights at the bee club, and some for the benefit of their bees.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

If I were to stick to my small corner of the beekeeping world there is an awful lot of bee stuff that I would never come across. For example, I (thankfully) have yet to come across AFB in the wild. I've thought of making the effort to obtain certification as a way to improve my knowledge and skills. My wife sees it as a potential marketing tool. Having looked over what is covered in the EAS program I have great respect for those who successfully earn the designation.


----------



## shawnd (Oct 15, 2006)

EAS, Thats why I'm looking at the cert. Marketing tool - possibly. But yes I will agree, much respect to those that have passed the EAS certification.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to do it so that I can learn as much as possible, apply the knowledge and be able to pass it on to others.

At 57 it would be something to be proud of accomplishing. Never went to college though everyone has percieved that I graduated.

Guess I did something right.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I passed the EAS tests on the third try. By far the value of it for me was the study it required. The test takes all day. To qualify to take it you must be recommended by another master beek and have 5 years of experience. The lab is the hardest; Actual apiary exhibition of skills; Oral exam focused on interfacing with the public and of course the written test. This must be passed with a score of 80%. Clarence Collison runs the testing. You would be well advised to get his book "What do you Know."

Food for thought: List all the bee diseases you can name. Name the possible causes of disease. I.E. (Fungus,Bacterium, Virus). Connect the cause to the disease. Now name what stage of bee development they affect. What are the treatments, if any. How are they identified? Name 2 that affect bumble bees.

I do a lot of mentoring and teach a few classes. I think the certification gives my listeners some confidence. I write for Bee Culture and haven't yet got up the nerve to add it to my name.
The sour-grapes types that demean the certification are likely to be folks that couldn't pass the test. Don't listen to them. Study and take the test.

My 2 cents

Dickm


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Sorry, Duplicate

Dickm


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I view my Master Beekeeper certification as a badge I can flash to the public - whether code enforcement officer or new beekeeper - demonstrating that I have some sort of credential and am not simply working to my own advantage. 

In actual fact, Master Beekeeper is a responsibility, not a certification. If you are not a good sharer, don't bother.

Roger Morse developed the EAS Master Beekeeper program as a way to promote beekeeping via strong well spoken beekeepers with a common set of knowledge. The program remains as such. The tests are hard. Some very good beekeepers still fail each year. Most hit the books again and continue to try until they pass. 

We need more Master Beekeepers - I recommend anyone serious about keeping bees to use the program as a way to improve their skills.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

This is from the EAS master beekeeping oral exam description and examples on the EAS site:



> 2) Your neighbor lodges a complaint about your beekeeping activities with the local village board. In his written complaint the neighbor states, "Honeybees are hanging around my porch, they're a nuisance. They're building nests in my garage and I can't go out there anymore!" How should a Master Beekeeper handle this situation?
> 
> ....
> 
> No points given for "Fire bomb the neighbor"


:lpf:


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

WG Bee Farm said:


> What program would "ya'll" consider the most comprehensive and respected Master Beekeeping Program?


Great question....I'd like to know, as well.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

dixiebooks said:


> Great question....I'd like to know, as well.


I am thrilled to have entered the ranks of EAS Master Beekeeper in 2015 and passed two levels of certification at my State as well. EAS is VERY respected almost universally as far as I can tell. 
As far as the most comprehensive program- I think my exposure to the British system run by the BBKA is incredibly comprehensive and very logical in its progression. Practically- it is challenging to pursue the UK program on this side of the pond. If you can arrange to get the first Basic Assessment which requires a BBKA examiner to assess you in the field, the modules are written tests you can take over here with a exam proctor- something those Brits call an invigilator. of course you have to learn the British system and standards as well- not all that different but certainly there are some real differences.
See: http://www.bbka.org.uk/learn/examinations__assessments

If the BBKA Master is not enough- you can go beyond that to get the NDB- National Diploma in Beekeeping- which I think is also its own stand alone certification. See: http://www.national-diploma-bees.org.uk/

I am not that familiar with GA or FL programs- but they each have like 5 levels up to Master Craftsman I think, so maybe they are in fact more comprehensive than EAS


----------



## smoore (Feb 1, 2012)

JohnBeeMan said:


> What use is Master Beekeeping Certification, collage diploma, or other certificate showing specialized training?



Florida is looking to use such things as proof of continuing education to waive the yearly inspections.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

You can read what others have to say above. I think the learning you get from the journey is very beneficial


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Karla, 
Congratulations.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

winevines said:


> I am thrilled to have entered the ranks of EAS Master Beekeeper in 2015


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :applause:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

You'll have that NDB soon enough Karla. Blow their minds at the same time.


----------



## razerback55 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes here in Arkansas it called Bee Source master beekeeping, and you get certification
by reading and participation LOL


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

razerback55 said:


> Yes here in Arkansas it called Bee Source master beekeeping, and you get certification
> by reading and participation LOL


Answering questions on BeeSource is good practice for the exams, but it would be a mistake to think of BS as any kind of certifier. Post counts don't automatically translate into knowledge. And then there are folks who have forgotten more about bees than most MBs ever know, who have no need of the paper.

Everyone has their own style of learning - one of the first things MB's realize is that they are not done with learning by a long shot. Just the other day I read something over my head about Epigenetics - how it isn't the royal jelly that makes queens, but bee bread that stops females from developing into queens. Is it important, does it make a real difference to my beekeeping? Probably not, but for those answering questions here...


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

The Scene: You meet someone at a ****tail party and are asked "What's with all the bees dying?" You have 30 seconds for your answer. Keep in mind that your "friend" has probably had a few. Go.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well friend, there are lots of theories. Why don't I point you to some websites, and you can buy some bees from me in the spring and see if you can make a difference. I'll sell you bees in 2017, 2018, etc etc as well 

Kidding kidding


----------

